# Ukc



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I find it's a great place to go for some practice, before heading into the AKC ring but things are also different so have to be aware of that.

In the UKC ring there is much more comfort to talk, for one. I was able to visit with the judges and have a few laughs. 
They have the time to privately critique your dog later too.
They consider it 'family friendly' and encourage children to get involved.
It's owner handled... so most likely you won't have any pros in there, although some do use the shows to get practice in from time to time too.
(Or even after finishing their AKC title they'll go back in the UKC ring and get their Grand Ch and/or more points in hopes to become the #1 in the nation, etc.)

Do I put more respect on an AKC title than a UKC? Absolutely... but would I judge a dog just because of that title, no. There are standards that could have become an AKC Ch easy, if someone wanted to spend the money. And there are probably a few with AKC titles, especially finishing as a puppy, that probably shouldn't hold the title either. But they paid their dues... lot of $$$$.

Someone else will have to give details about how long they've been around... but I think just about as long as AKC. And I know some folks that are VERY involved with UKC and are proud of all that goes into it. I think it's best we encourage people to do either or both. Better than nothing at all.... and it's still a competition for meeting the breed standard.

Karen


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's just not up to par with AKC because the judging is a bit slack and there aren't enough good solid entries to compete with. I've seen champion and grand champion poodles that I'd say were pet quality. If that's an example of what gets by in UKC, then it's hard not to find it not a good source to judge your dog. That said, I'll do it because it's easier and more fun. Everyone that's done UKC says it's fun because it's family oriented, you get to meet a lot of nice people that are interested in showing off their dogs, and you get a little competition with your dog. UKC offers all sorts of competitions so you don't have to just compete in conformation.

I'm going to edit this and say that I've seen champion AKC dogs that didn't deserve their titles either in my opinion and sometimes it is about the handler and not about the dog.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree w/ Kpoos, it seems really easy for a dog to get his UKC CH. If you look here, some of the nicer dogs that are showing in AKC easily finished their UKC CHs in one weekend. If I saw a pedigree w/ nothing but UKC CHs I wouldn't be impressed. GRCH are supposed to be harder to get, so I give breeders credit for that. At the same time,* if someone has a solid colored dog, that they want to breed*, I have to wonder why they wouldn't show AKC.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Likely because threy don't have to maintain the ridiculous show coat required by AKC and CKC. I do not put a lot of value in a UKC championship. A Grand- yes. If I am going to base part of my decision on a stud dog on a championship, it will be AKC or CKC. A UKC grand champion has to compete against other dogs of its own breed. You can get a championship (UKC) without ever seeing another dog of your breed. Somehow that just ain't right. And depending on where you live, these shows are not easy to find. In Ontario there used tor be three a year (woo-hoo) now there are two, and neither of them are near where I live. Just my two cents...


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Likely because threy don't have to maintain the ridiculous show coat required by AKC and CKC. I do not put a lot of value in a UKC championship. A Grand- yes. If I am going to base part of my decision on a stud dog on a championship, it will be AKC or CKC. A UKC grand champion has to compete against other dogs of its own breed. You can get a championship (UKC) without ever seeing another dog of your breed. Somehow that just ain't right. And depending on where you live, these shows are not easy to find. In Ontario there used tor be three a year (woo-hoo) now there are two, and neither of them are near where I live. Just my two cents...




Oh, I didn't know you could get a championship without even competing against another in your breed. That does seem a bit strange. I guess it is a good stepping stone to AKC. 

I too have seen claim of dogs getting their UKC in one weekend, so it made me wonder how hard it really was. It would probably be fun though. This makes a clearer distinction.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, these are true, but my point being... it is a nice thing to have available and I don't think it should be put down either. There is nothing wrong with showing your dog in UKC, especially for the practice it can bring.
I have had some Best In Show winners, which we are proud of... good size shows too.

One is working towards her Grand and After Ava is finished with her AKC Ch title, she'll go for her Grand as well. If someone likes to show their dog themselves, it's rather nice to have.

And judges wise... there are some past AKC judges that are now judging UKC.
The pups still have someone going over them, checking their teeth and performing around people and noise. It's great practice and good for just getting them out.

Karen


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've talked to exhibitors at shows who also show UKC, and they urged me to go to one and see how friendly and helpful everyone is. They said they are a lot of fun and good competition between owners. I'd like to show UKC for the practice and camaraderie. Unfortunately, there are no UKC shows near me, or at least less than 350-400 miles. Just not as convenient to go to. $$$ is probably a big reason why some don't show in AKC. Especially if people believe you have to have a professional handler to show poodles.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is a great stepping stone, and great experience for newbie dogs and owners to gain experience. We used to have what were called sanction shows (I think you guys call them fun matches) and it was the same thing. A wonderful way to get to know other breeders without all the pressure, wonderful experience for a puppy to get the feel of the ring, and good for owners to see if this is something they'd like to pursue. But I would not base my decison to breed to a dog on a UKC championship. Again, maybe a grand because they HAVE to compete against other dogs of their breed. I have a friend whose parti got his Grand and he is hot. If he wasn't a parti, he could likely get his AKC championship, so I am not dissing UKC, but I have seen an awful lot of dogs who have their UKC championship who would not be given the time of day in the CKC ring.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

For me personally I just want to be around show people. It's something I've always wanted to do and I want to do it for the fun of it.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

One thing to remember also is that UKC will allow Parti's where AKC will not. As I only have a parti that would be a determining factor for me. I don't think I will show Poppy, but UKC would be the only place I could.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Kala, that sounds like good fun and a nice way to get your feet wet. We thought about going that route too until we read that the UKC would champion your dog even if it didn't have competition. This certainly diminished the value of the title for us. But, if there were any UKC shows near us, I probably would have liked to start there for the experience anyway.
_


----------

